# My Daughter just got herself this little folder



## DEFENDER01 (27 Apr 2015)

My Daughter just got herself this
Nice little bike and was a bargain at £25.00


----------



## Sara_H (27 Apr 2015)

That's very pretty!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2015)

That looks lovely. A bargain Indeed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2015)

Same as my BSA!
There are many 'branded versions' of these, they're good fun, but not too quick!
Nice find, enjoy.


----------

